# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Blockade nach Sturz

## klana_radikala

Hallo

Folgendes Problem hat sich bei mir breit gemacht:

Nach einem ziemlich schmerzhaften Sturz in Mautern habe ich eine Blockade im Kopf es auf nassen/feuchten Strecken wieder ordendlich laufen zu lassen, dabei war gerade das mein größte Stärke.

Auch vor Sprüngen bei denen ich die letzten 2 Saisonen keine Probleme gehabt habe bekomme ich plötzlich Angst.

Hatte hier jemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir Tipps geben wie ich diese Blockade überwinden kann?

So macht das Fahren echt keinen Spaß mehr...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hatte das gleiche Problem nach einem nicht ganz so coolen We in Schladming. War auf Wurzeln eigentlich auch immer recht sicher unterwegs bis es mich eben am DH über die hohe Wurzelstufe im Steilstück drüber geworfen hat. 
Letztendlich hat einfach nur fahren geholfen. Nach ein paar Wochen war ich dann wieder recht gut unterwegs. 
Der Hangman 1 in Leogang is sicher eine der besten Strecken um sich an Wurzeln wieder zu gewöhnen.

----------


## Glenmor

kenn das gleiche vom schifahrn. du solltest dich nicht zu sehr daran festhalten wie es vorher war, sondern neu aufbauen. wie ein anfänger der alles erst lernen muss.
wie q_FTS_p schrieb: einfach fahren
is sicher der beste weg.

----------


## Loki87

Dass du dich nicht am Stand vor dem Sturz orientieren solltest, ist völlig richtig.
Führt auf Dauer dazu, dass du zu schnell versuchst zu schwere Streckenabschnitte zu fahren. Wenn dann Fehler passieren, baut das die Unsicherheit weiter auf.

Deshalb wirklich auf den einfachsten Strecken anfangen (sowas wie in Wagrain der Memories) und dort versuchen ans Limit zu gehen.
Du musst schließlich keine Fahrtechnik aufbauen, sondern Selbstvertrauen und da helfen einfache Strecken eben eher als schwere. Wenn das passt, an die nächst höhere Stufe rantasten. Wahrscheinlich wirst sowieso nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf dem alten Niveau sein, aber du darfst dich eben vorher nicht überfordern.

----------


## klana_radikala

danke für die tips. ich werd mal sehen was ich die restliche saison noch so zusammen bekomme, und wen ich glück hab löst sich die blockade über den winter ja wieder.

was haltet ihr von konfrontationstherapie? einfach auf nach mautern und die stelle solange durchfahren bis es wieder passt?

----------


## nailen

Tu es  :Big Grin:  
Es ist halt a kopfsache bei vielen wird es helfen so wie nicht helfen. Bin auch eher der, der oft die selbe Stelle fahren muss um wieder allgemein a gutes Gefühl zu bekommen.

----------


## Loki87

Grundlage einer Konfrontationstherapie ist aber, dass sie in einer sicheren Umgebung unter kontrollierten Bedingungen stattfindet.
Wenn du dich dort also wieder wegpackst, oder auch nur ein paar gröbere Fehler machst, könnts schlimmer werden.
(Das klingt jetzt alles sehr drastisch, aber wenn du hier schon nen Thread eröffnest, geh ich mal davon aus, dass es schon ne gravierendere Beeinträchtigung darstellt.)

----------


## huidiwui

absolut interessantes thema.
stürze können einiges vom fahrspass nehmen.

aber auch unerwartet auftretenden technische defekte, sind meiner meinung nach echt ein lustkiller und confidence - nehmer.
hatte dieses jahr viele probeleme mit kinematik, dämpfer, usw... da hab ich schon gar keine lust mehr die sprünge voll zu nehmen und das material noch mehr zu belasten als beim normalen fahren.

was schon gesagt wurde, das einzige was hilft ist viel fahren (wenn die technik hält)  :Smile: 
ich habs gemerkt wie ich im urlaub 3 tage am stück unterwegs war.
das is nicht mit den "ein tag am wochenend" fahren gehn.

----------


## klana_radikala

ja die beeinträchtigung ist wirklich gravierend.  gerade jetzt in der herbstzeit die bisher immer den höhepunkt meiner saison gebildet hat (nicht so heiß, nasse strecken) gurk ich herum wie in meinen anfangstagen.

also rätst du mir eher ab von der konfrontationslösung. dann werd ichs einfach mal auf einfacheren strecken versuchen müssen

----------


## huidiwui

also ich rate zum langsam zuawetastn, man kanns ja auch als lerneffekt bezeichnen... daraus ergeben sich wieder neue linien...

man kann ja auch wieder die "schweren" strecken weniger schnell fahren, aber das is natürlich immer die erkenntnis dass man da schon mal viel rascher drüberzogen is.

----------


## klana_radikala

neue linien würden sicher nicht schaden.

schwere strecken langsam fahren? das macht sie ja teilweise noch schwerer.

der semmering gehört hier wirklich zu den leichtesten downhills, und dank blockade bin ich im beinahe schrittempo runter gekurt was zu ein paar unangenehmen situationen geführt hat die so bei höheren geschwindigkeiten nichtmal wirklich warnehmbar waren

----------


## huidiwui

ja stimmt eh... lagsam is ned immer sicherer

ich würd am semmering mal alle anderen lines fahren und dann wenns dort klasse is des gfühl erst auf die dh...

----------


## klana_radikala

hab ich versucht. aber auf schotterstraßen hab ich kein problem. und weder auf dem evil eye trail noch auf der freeride oder der jumpline hat sich ein ähnliches gefühl breit gemacht, mal davon abgesehen dass sich bei mir (vl liegts auch am bike) auf den flacheren strecken und den teilweise recht engen kurven recht wenig spaß einstellt und ich eher gelangweilt hinunter kurve

----------


## huidiwui

verstehe das total. geht mir auch manchmal so.
is glaub ich auch die große herausforderung wenn man schon lange fährt.

was mir derzeit echt spass macht is mitn all mountain gerät unterwegs zu sein, so als abwechslung. dann wieder am downhiller, muss man sich zwar an alles wieder gewöhnen (mehr oder weniger) und dann gestaltet sich auch das wieder lustiger.

----------


## klana_radikala

ein nukeproof mega am steht schon auf meiner wunschliste. nur ob sich das finanziell noch ausgeht muss erst geprüft werden  :Smile:

----------


## Rigolator

Ist mir beim Skateboarden auch mal passiert. Ein wirklich schlimmer Sturz und ich konnte nie mehr wider irgendwelche Risiken eingehen, ohne dass mein Bauch mir in die Hose fiel...  :Frown:

----------


## klana_radikala

ich grab das ganze mal wieder aus:
auf trockenen wurzeln gehts wieder einiger maßen, auf nassen hab ich immer noch ein etwas unbehagliches gefühl, hab es in dieser saison aber auch noch nicht bei regen nach mautern geschafft. werde jetzt in meinem urlaub versuchen an den ort des geschehens zurück zu kehren und mir mal schaun wie ich mich anstelle. grundsätzlich wirds schon wieder halbwegs, auch wenn ich grad auf technischen oder verblockten stücken noch nicht annähernd da bin wo ich vor dem sturz war.

rennpause für die saison hab ich mir sowieso verordnet, mal abgesehen davon dass ich noch nie viele rennen gefahren bin, allerdings hab ich auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt das ganze einfach gut sein zu lassen und einfach mit dem all mountain die gegend hier unsicher zu machen. aber das könnt ich mit mir selbst vmtl nicht vereinbaren solange die gesundheit noch mitspielt.

----------


## Markus1907

So eine Blockade im Kopf ist ganz natürlich und kenne ich zu gut. So etwas gibt es quasi in jedem Sport. Die Verunsicherung und Angst halten einen bewusst zurück und lassen dich nicht mehr so leicht fahren wie vorher. Letzendlich verschwindet so etwas mit der Zeit und den Stunden, die man fährt. Solange man sich aber noch unwohl bzw. unsicher ist, sollte man nichts überstürzen. Das kann nämlich genau das gegenteil bringen und die ganze Problematik vergrößern und verlangsamen.

----------


## Nose

ja, der dämliche kopf.

ich hab mich neulich bei nem drop ordentlich aufs maul gelegt. mit blut und allem.
dacht mir, ich will genau die blockade vermeiden, fahr den drop nochmal, dann läuft das super und ich umgeh meine blockade.

ja, hättste gern, was? ne, nix da. hab mich beim zweiten mal auch wieder fett aufs maul gelegt.  :Big Grin: 
dann hatt ich wirklich kein bock mehr, und seitdem war ich nichtmehr an besagter stelle...andere drops machen mir seitdem aber mehr angst...

also, sofern man sämtliche protektoren hat, bin ich dafür es einfach radikal nochmal zu machen. genauso, nur ohne sturz.

(der vollständigkeit halber: das bischen was ich fahr, kann man wirklich nicht downhill nennen. der besagte drop waren grad mal 2m höhenunterschied, aber das hält mich nicht davon ab hier zu kommentieren  :Wink:  )

----------


## hcnorr

Hatte letzte Saison auch eine schwerere Verletzung und kämpfe bis heute mitn Selbstvertrauen. Aber ich habe mir kleine Ziele gesetzt und versuch diese um zu setzen. Sobald ich etwas übermütig werde mache ich sofort eine pause. Ist zwar schwierig aber es ist schon deutlich besser geworden.
hab zwar noch einiges aufzuholen aber ich denke wenn man sich keinen Druck macht wird das schon.

----------


## klana_radikala

ich hab das ganze wieder in den griff bekommen, gegen ende der letzten saison ist es wieder halbwegs gegangen, diese saison bin ich wieder voll da und habe mich mittlerweile auch deutlich über das niveau gesteigert das ich vor dem sturz in mautern an den tag gelegt habe. geholfen hat einfach nur fahren, fahren, fahren und in der off season fleißig trainieren und den kopf frei bekommen.

hat sich zwar doch eine ganz schön lange zeit hingezogen bis ich mir wieder sicher war und drauf los ballern konnte, aber lieber spät als nie

----------


## Wild

So meine herren,
Wird zeit das ich mich seit langen wieder mal einmisch.
Hab das thema 2012 in leogang beim brücken sprung gehabt!
Bin den sprung seit dem genau einmal gesprungen und das war im rennlauf! Sonst bin ich immer dazugfahrn und hab mir gedacht: alter lass es einfach zu sketchy!! 
Ist mir aber sonst novh nie passiert egal wie hart es mich zerlegt hat! 
Es giibt Passagen die man dann einfach lassen sollte!
Irgendwann wens mal passt wirds wieder soweit sein das man die passage fährt oder springt und dann denkt man sich " war eh ganz easy"!
Und bei "leichten" oder nicht-passiert stürzen nicht lang überlegen und gleich noch mal probieren! 
Greets marCus

----------


## flanger

Da ich ja nicht Direkt DH fahre sondern eher Fahrtechnisch unterwegs bin droppe oder springe ich Stufen nicht ich möchte sie meist fahren!
Heuer Anfang der Saison hab ich mich ganz nett mit meinem Gesicht und Halbschalenhelm frontal auf einem Felsen gelegt, schwere Verletzungen hab ich nicht davon getragen, die beinahe gebrochene Nase schmerzt aber Wochen danach immer noch!
Fazit eine echt Fette Blockade die mich echt verzweifeln lässt!

Ich habe echt alles versucht, Radikal nochmal rauf und wieder runter, Stilles gut zureden, klein anfangen langsam steigen, usw!
Jetzt mehrere Wochen und unzählige Stufen später kann ich auch nur sagen, dass einzige was hilft ist, fahre, fahren, fahren!
Nur so bekommt man den Kopf wieder frei!

Greez aus Innsbruck

----------


## noox

> So meine herren,
> Wird zeit das ich mich seit langen wieder mal einmisch.
> Hab das thema 2012 in leogang beim brücken sprung gehabt!
> Bin den sprung seit dem genau einmal gesprungen und das war im rennlauf! Sonst bin ich immer dazugfahrn und hab mir gedacht: alter lass es einfach zu sketchy!! 
> Ist mir aber sonst novh nie passiert egal wie hart es mich zerlegt hat! 
> Es giibt Passagen die man dann einfach lassen sollte!
> Irgendwann wens mal passt wirds wieder soweit sein das man die passage fährt oder springt und dann denkt man sich " war eh ganz easy"!
> Und bei "leichten" oder nicht-passiert stürzen nicht lang überlegen und gleich noch mal probieren! 
> Greets marCus


Ist echt schräg, ich bin den Brückensprung auch nie gesprungen. Als der neu war (also zu Urzeiten  :Wink:  ), hatte der ziemlich eine Kante - Sprich nach Holz-Ende ging's einfach scharfkantig bergab. Da gab's auch ein paar böse Abgänge. Auch ein Freund hat sich das Schlüsselbein dort gebrochen. Ich hab eigentlich nie daran gedacht, den zu springen. Mittlerweie gibt's aber eine schöne runde Kante, und meine Sprungtechnik hat sich deutlich verbessert. Letztes Jahr dann erstmals probiert und war überhaupt kein Problem (außer etwas Angst). Und eher kurz genug war ich glaub ich auch. War der letzte Run und dann bin ich nimmer nach Leogang gekommen - mal schauen, wie's heuer geht. Aber es ist echt schräg, was sich im Kopf abspielt...

Was mir generell hilft, ist positive Gefühle aufzubauen. Das geht z.B. dass ich Strecken fahre, wo ich halbwegs gut bin und wo ich aber merke, dass was weitergeht. Dass man Kurven sauber fährt, dass man selbst merkt, dass einige Abschnitte schneller gegangen sind. Dass man bessere Linien fährt. Dass man bei kleinen Sprüngen Sicherheit erlangt. Das stärkt das Selbstvertrauen. 

Ich bin ja nimmer der jüngste und es gab da einen Winter, wo ich mir gedacht hab: So, letztes Jahr war mein Maximum. Ab jetzt geht's bergab. Und ich hab echt geschwitzt, wenn ich an (für mich) größere Sprünge gedacht habe. An die hohe Geschwindigkeit dabei, was passieren kann, wenn man die Balance nicht richtig erwischt, etc. Ich dachte echt, ich muss jetzt kürzertreten.   Dann ist aber was Cooles passiert: Die ersten Tage in den Bikeparks waren einfach mega-cool.  Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich mich z.B. bei steilen Abschnitten mit kleinen Drops deutlich sicherer fühle als noch im letzten Jahr. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich das Bike mehr unter Kontrolle habe.

Was auch ein wichtiger Aspekt ist: Fitness und Kraft. Du musst immer Herr über dein Bike sein. Du musst ihm sagen, was es machen soll. Und das von oben bis unten. Bei möglichst vielen Runs. Damit verschaffst du dir Sicherheit. Und nur wenn du viele Runs körperlich durchstehst, wirst du auch fahrtechnisch besser. Wenn du 2 Runs zum Warmwerden brauchst, aber beim 5. schon wieder müde wirst, dann hast nur 2 Runs wo was weitergeht. Das ist einfach zu wenig (Zahlen sind natürlich abhängig von der Streckenlänge).

----------


## Derrstre

Ich drücke dir in jedem Fall die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder auf dem Schätzchen landest  :Wink:

----------

